

Lessons from Kafka: Aaron Swartz and Prosecutorial Overreaching - MaxwellKennerly
http://www.litigationandtrial.com/2013/01/articles/series/special-comment/kafka-aaron-swartz/

======
olefoo
This is a fascinating glimpse of the way Aaron affected most of those who came
into contact with him. It's unfortunate that we could not share these stories
while he was still with us.

The petition to the President to remove Ms. Ortiz from office currently has
more than 24,500 signatures and looks to be on pace to reach its goal,
triggering a response.

Thank you for your help.

